# 308 reloading



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone reload .308? That lives near warren/youngstown area that'd be willing to teach me I load for pistols but have never loaded any rifle yet.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I reload .308 but not near that area. If you have questions, I can probably answer them. Have you purchased dies yet? What weapon(s) are you intending to reload it for? 

If you can reload pistol, you can reload rifle. A few more steps involved and I recommend a good case lube. What's your purpose for reloading? Accuracy, cost savings, both?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Both really. I was watching some guys shooting 308s at tge range one day and just would like to get into some precision shooting. Compaing reloads to factory ammo in 44mag I was amazed at the accuracy. I can honestly say I would not ever hunt with the two factory ammos I tried they're were terribly inaccurate.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Definitely use case lube. I go as far as case trimming and weighing each round.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

You'll need a case trimmer. I like the Lyman. it comes with a manual crank and one for a drill. I use only the manual. My best groupings are with match grade brass, CCI LR primer, Benchrest or RL-15 powder, and 175gr SMK's. You'll need to play with different powders and charges to see what your weapon likes best. Even your bullet seating depth effects accuracy. My .308 AR will put 5 shots in nearly the same hole at 100yds. Sub-MOA all day.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm curious what the really light bullets are for? My barrel has. 1/10" twist so I heard I should use a heavier bullet. Was looking at Sierra 168mk. Hpbt


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm curious what the really light bullets are for? My barrel has. 1/10" twist so I heard I should use a heavier bullet. Was looking at Sierra 168mk. Hpbt. Just picked up 100 of those and a lb of reloader 15 and my dies.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Khersh88 said:


> I'm curious what the really light bullets are for? My barrel has. 1/10" twist so I heard I should use a heavier bullet. Was looking at Sierra 168mk. Hpbt



I shoot long range so I like the heavier bullet. The 168's are good. After 600yds they are known to take hard right turns.

The .308 is very versatile and can be used for everything from varmints to elk. That is why there is such a wide array of bullet weights.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

First batch won't chamber. Now what? It's soo close but just too tight. Also my barrel has a 1/10" twist I have reloader 15 and 175gr Sierra bthp match kings. I noticed markings on one side of the bullets I tried to chamber.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Khersh88 said:


> First batch won't chamber. Now what? It's soo close but just too tight. Also my barrel has a 1/10" twist I have reloader 15 and 175gr Sierra bthp match kings. I noticed markings on one side of the bullets I tried to chamber.



Sounds like your overall length is too long, meaning your bullet isn't seated deep enough. What is your overall tip of bullet to bottom of case measurement?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

If the COAL was too long, the bullet would still push back and allow the bolt to close. My bet would be that the neck needs to be pushed back farther (tighten down the sizing die more), or the trim length is too long. It is good to size your brass, then trim to minimum spec, and try to chamber that sized case without the bullet into YOUR rifle, before loading up the rounds. Then I would seat a bullet to length (without powder or primer), and make sure it will still chamber. Then load your rounds. Your next evolution will be to mess with seating depths for the bullet to the lands to optimize the best COAL for YOUR rifle.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I had a combination of a few issues. I finally got some to chamber after messing with my sizing die but got some to chamber but were still tight. Then I ejected one and it came apart. You guys were right col was too long, brass was stretched and neck needed push back more than my die would do with just one go thru.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Khersh88 said:


> Well I had a combination of a few issues. I finally got some to chamber after messing with my sizing die but got some to chamber but were still tight. Then I ejected one and it came apart. You guys were right col was too long, brass was stretched and neck needed push back more than my die would do with just one go thru.




Make sure you are using a full length sizing die and not a neck only sizing die. Full length usually has FL stamped on the body of the die.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a group I shot not bad at all for first loads. That group is actually a couple shots of each charge weight they were all consistent. I found out I cannot have all my dies down at once since I use a progressive press I'm using it like a single stage and weighing each charge until I figure out a way to get the exact charge I want faster ha ha rifle is soo much more time consuming. The loads I tried were 175gr smk with 41.5gr,42grn and 43 grn of reloader 15. I'm happy. Made 40 at 42 just so I can shoot got more brass to play with tweaking a load. Next question what do you think about using the smks on a ground hog or coyote? My opinion is it's going fast enough it should be more than enough I know they are not "hunting" bullets but what do you think for small game?


O 3 of those shots I moved my scope a couple clicks too so group woul have been a little tighter


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah buddy! That's getting there.

As far as the groundhogs... it's a little overkill as far as weight but it'll surely git r dun.

Sierra puts "not for hunting" on the box because the 175 SMK is used my the USMC as sniper ammo. Geneva Conventions prohibit the use of hollow point ammunition, but this side-skirts that provision and SMK says the hollow point is a product of production. It's the center point of the round when the form it.

It is a hollow point and will work as a hollow point from personal experiences with it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok. Thank you for your help. I'm on the right track now. Man a pound of that powder goes fast ha ha. Thank you again.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah a pound if powder goes a long way with pistol rounds, not so much with rifle. Benchmark is an extremely accurate powder in .308 as well. I shoot both RL15 and BM, with the BM being most accurate.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I will try benchmark next then.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

A good source of tutorial info; go to. You tube. Type in rifle re-loading. Some great videos on there. Very, very informative. 

NIK,


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Make sure you are trimming your cases before reloading. Multiple firings from a necked cases stretch them. Sizing can only do so much.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

